# Can't login to Directv website (AT&T is great, huh?!)



## WB4CS (Dec 12, 2013)

Trying to login to Directv.com to make a change on my programming package and watch live TV on my laptop while I get some work done. When I login from the DTV website, it eventually ends up at an AT&T site that says, "We noticed you tried to sign in with your AT&T Access ID and password" and then goes on to recommend clearing cache and trying again. When I do, I just loop back around to the same place. Even trying to watch live TV is now impossible because it just loops me around and around for eternity telling me I'm not signing in correctly. If I go to "My DirecTV" from my AT&T account, it's barely got any info listed except for "Generic Package." 

I'm sure this will mean several calls to Customer Support where "Bob" from India will be glad to assist me. Has anyone else ran into this before? Or is this just part of the new normal thanks to AT&T?


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

WB4CS said:


> Trying to login to Directv.com to make a change on my programming package and watch live TV on my laptop while I get some work done. When I login from the DTV website, it eventually ends up at an AT&T site that says, "We noticed you tried to sign in with your AT&T Access ID and password" and then goes on to recommend clearing cache and trying again. When I do, I just loop back around to the same place. Even trying to watch live TV is now impossible because it just loops me around and around for eternity telling me I'm not signing in correctly. If I go to "My DirecTV" from my AT&T account, it's barely got any info listed except for "Generic Package."
> 
> I'm sure this will mean several calls to Customer Support where "Bob" from India will be glad to assist me. Has anyone else ran into this before? Or is this just part of the new normal thanks to AT&T?


I have no problems loging to DIRECTV Official Site | Call to Order 1-800-490-4388


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

Nor do I. Try clearing everything and start again.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Last pass gave me a warning how the credentials are going to be sent to ATT.com but the website is DirecTV. And also the username and password fields would not auto fill... I had to copy and paste them in. Other than that I was able to log in without an issue.

I do not have an AT&T Wireless ID if that makes any difference. My login information was created and only used for DirecTV. My wife has an AT&T cell phone and on AT&T Wireless she uses her email address to manage that bill. My AT&T wireless is paid for from my employer so I do not have an AT&T Wireless ID.

I also used Google Chrome for this test.


----------



## WB4CS (Dec 12, 2013)

I've tried 4 different computing devices, on 3 different networks, on Safari, Chrome, Firefox, and IE, and cleared all cache and cookies on each device. It's an issue on their end as they are transitioning DTV accounts into AT&T accounts. 
Apparently I'm not the only one with this issue: after speaking to 15 different people, i was told to use att.com not directv.com


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

I had the same problem. From what I can tell, my old password format (characters) are not supported by the new login service, so it was forcing me to change. When I tried to do the password change it said it couldn't find my account info... which I've had since, you know, 1997. It then gives you a support number that is for AT&T phone service, NOT DTV. 

Short answer is to call DTV support directly. They acknowledged that they had an issue with some older accounts and that a manual reset had to be done. I was finally able to login after that.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

JMCecil said:


> I had the same problem. From what I can tell, my old password format (characters) are not supported by the new login service, so it was forcing me to change. When I tried to do the password change it said it couldn't find my account info... which I've had since, you know, 1997. It then gives you a support number that is for AT&T phone service, NOT DTV.
> 
> Short answer is to call DTV support directly. They acknowledged that they had an issue with some older accounts and that a manual reset had to be done. I was finally able to login after that.


I do not have any problems loging in to 
DIRECTV Official Site | Call to Order 1-800-490-4388


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Am not experiencing any issues logging into DIRECTV website.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

They must be in the middle of transitioning accounts over to AT&T. I just logged in with my main account and it stayed on the old DTV site. I then tried logging in with the account for my vacation house and it redirected me over to ATT.com. The ATT site had my equipment, but didn't have my bill.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Am not experiencing any issues logging into DIRECTV website.


I can't get into the Protection Plan to put in a claim. I have to call the PP and go thru Asurion. Nobody seems to have a clue about this, I've tried and tried. It's not my computers.

Rich


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

Clemsole said:


> I do not have any problems loging in to
> DIRECTV Official Site | Call to Order 1-800-490-4388


I was responding to the OP. I had the same issue and the only solution was to get them to manually reset my account. When I tried to do the account reset it would forward me to the AT&T system which does not have my account in it. And it seems the reason my account suddenly quit working is that my password had special characters in it that the new system does not allow. Again, this was only in response to the OP.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I see what they mean - when they say Rome wasn't built in a day. Hope you find a solution to your signing in issue. 

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I can’t log into the D* app. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Yesterday I got the e-mail stating I now have to use the the AT&T site and when I tried to use the Directv.com site it would no longer let me log in. After I finally got onto the AT&T site it was a nightmare trying to find anything. Apparently they did not port over the old bills so you can't see them. Trying to find your equipment requires going into support and drilling down several levels, and each step made me log in again. I have no idea where you would order a new receiver or DVR and I gave up looking. Not that I needed one, i was just trying to find the things I used to be able to do easily on the Directv site. 

Since the AT&T site encompasses all of their services, you have to do a lot more rooting around to find things directly related to DirecTV. And their whole site is one of the most non-user friendly sites I have ever used. 

So even if you can still log into the DirecTV site now, expect that to change as they continue this transition.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

There's a old saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Since acquiring DIRECTV AT&T has spent a lot of time fixing it. Obviously the honchos at AT&T never read "How to Win Friends & Influence People". Instead they have proven time and again that they can screw up the Lord's Prayer during a Sunday Sermon!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

With the old D* app you could schedule recordings and watch shows. With the new MyATT app you can no longer do that. Anyone know if they’re going to upgrade it so you can?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you folks getting switched to the ATT site people that also already have ATT accounts? Or are people like me with ONLY DTV accounts getting switched?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> Are you folks getting switched to the ATT site people that also already have ATT accounts? Or are people like me with ONLY DTV accounts getting switched?


Mine was a DirecTV only account that was switched.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

poppo said:


> Mine was a DirecTV only account that was switched.


Well, I guess tbe clock is ticking for me too then. Nuts.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I was a DirecTV customer only and they did the migration on mine yesterday (8/15/18). 

The new att.com site is a disaster! I finally found the guide where you should be able to schedule recordings and I can on all 4 of my HR24 DVR's but it doesn't list my Genie HR44 which is of course the one I want record to. Refreshing equipment or doing a reset doesn't help. I installed the myATT app thinking I could maybe schedule recordings with it but it directs me to install the DirecTV app. I already had the DTV app but it would not let me log in so I finally uninstalled it and re-installed it and it works. I can schedule recordings to all HR24's and the HR44 Genie although it says they are all offline but they aren't. But I would still like to do it from a web browser on a PC or a Mac instead of having to using the app on my phone.

Does anyone know if you still get free upgrades once your 2 year commitment is up since AT&T bought DTV?


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I believe you have to have the protection plan for the every two year free upgrade of equipment. It automatically extends your lease agreement to 2 years. Contract - whatever they call it.


b4pjoe said:


> I was a DirecTV customer only and they did the migration on mine yesterday (8/15/18).
> 
> The new att.com site is a disaster! I finally found the guide where you should be able to schedule recordings and I can on all 4 of my HR24 DVR's but it doesn't list my Genie HR44 which is of course the one I want record to. Refreshing equipment or doing a reset doesn't help. I installed the myATT app thinking I could maybe schedule recordings with it but it directs me to install the DirecTV app. I already had the DTV app but it would not let me log in so I finally uninstalled it and re-installed it and it works. I can schedule recordings to all HR24's and the HR44 Genie although it says they are all offline but they aren't. But I would still like to do it from a web browser on a PC or a Mac instead of having to using the app on my phone.
> 
> Does anyone know if you still get free upgrades once your 2 year commitment is up since AT&T bought DTV?


Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I do have the protection plan and I am well past the 2 year commitment and I would be fine with extending the commitment another two years. They won't do the free upgrade though.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ericknolls said:


> I believe you have to have the protection plan for the every two year free upgrade of equipment. It automatically extends your lease agreement to 2 years. Contract - whatever they call it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


 If you have the Protection Plan you qualify for a equipment upgrade every two years (Congratulations! You qualify for an upgrade to the latest DIRECTV equipment. Your DIRECTV Protection Plan includes an equipment upgrade every 2 years. Call 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your receivers. This offer cannot be combined with other equipment upgrade offers.) As you can see it doesn't say you get the upgrade for free.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Until now the upgrades on equipment have always been free for me. I have never been charged for any kind of upgrade.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

We are not going back and forth about how you obtain a free upgrade. Be it by protection plan or any other means. We are only going by general policy and what DIRECTV says. If you have always gotten your upgrade free take it up with DIRECTV not us. We are only giving a friendly response. I hear this from a lot of posters: I always got this or that must be a new policy. It may be or it may not. If it is or isn't - take it up with them. It does not effect me or maybe some of the other subscriber's how you get it. I personally am tired of hearing this from a lot of posters. Matter of fact call 1 800 531 5000 and see how far you get.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

First off I didn't ask you or anyone else here to do anything for me. I merely stated what my past experience has been with DTV and now it isn't. It was my understanding from DirecTV previously that after you complete the 2 year agreement you qualify for a free upgrade. But I never asked for upgrades every two years. My first upgrade was going from a single receiver and one TV to whole home with 4 TV's. The next free upgrade was getting the HR44 and adding two more receivers. So that was two free upgrades in 25 years of service. Maybe the word free isn't in there. Obviously if it was in the past it no longer is. And yes I have called DirecTV several times over it and "taken it up with them". I thought a forum was for discussion over things related to DirecTV. Maybe you could make me a list about what I am allowed to post about?


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone know how to get to the recent activity page on the new ATT site?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Once logged in click the menu in upper left corner. Click on Account Overview. It should show Recent Order.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> First off I didn't ask you or anyone else here to do anything for me. I merely stated what my past experience has been with DTV and now it isn't. It was my understanding from DirecTV previously that after you complete the 2 year agreement you qualify for a free upgrade. But I never asked for upgrades every two years. My first upgrade was going from a single receiver and one TV to whole home with 4 TV's. The next free upgrade was getting the HR44 and adding two more receivers. So that was two free upgrades in 25 years of service. Maybe the word free isn't in there. Obviously if it was in the past it no longer is. And yes I have called DirecTV several times over it and "taken it up with them". I thought a forum was for discussion over things related to DirecTV. Maybe you could make me a list about what I am allowed to post about?


You understand incorrectly. Officially, *if you have the protection plan* and complete the 2 year agreement you qualify for a free upgrade. However historically, DirecTV has given free upgrades outside of policy to many customers as a form of Customer Retention. They would rather give you a new receiver and get you to commit for another two years rather than risk losing you as a customer. At times it has appeared that people with higher monthly bills have been more likely to receive this treatment than "average" customers. But, at other times, pretty much anyone outside of a commitment has been able to get free upgrades. In your case, each of your free upgrades resulted in DirecTV being able to increase your monthly bill.

The last time that I called to ask about reducing my bill (a few years ago), the Customer Retention rep asked me if I wanted an equipment upgrade without me even asking about it. My response was that there was nothing that they could give me that would have been considered an upgrade at the time. He looked at my account and agreed. He ended up giving me a boatload of programming credits (over $1,000 worth over time).

I have no idea whether AT&T is being as generous as DirecTV used to be with free upgrades to non-protection plan customers. But, I doubt it.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well I will never understand what their official policy is because it changes depending on who answers the phone there. I finally got a rep that gave me the free equipment upgrade, free NFL ST, and $50 per month off of my bill for the next 12 months. I did have to agree to a new two year commitment which is not a problem.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

b4pjoe said:


> I was a DirecTV customer only and they did the migration on mine yesterday (8/15/18).
> 
> The new att.com site is a disaster!


Absolutely HORRIBLE


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I was a DirecTV customer only and they did the migration on mine yesterday (8/15/18).


Was there some precipitating reason why you were switched to the AT&T system - new equipment, AT&T wireless customer, or just random batch switching of customers?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

No new equipment for the previous 3 years. I don't have AT&T wireless or any other AT&T account. Just one day I got an email saying it had been switched. And I can't think of one good thing to say about the new system. I have been with Directv since the early 90's so the only thing that comes to my mind is maybe they started with the lower account numbers.


----------



## Bitterman (Jan 31, 2013)

DirectMan said:


> Was there some precipitating reason why you were switched to the AT&T system - new equipment, AT&T wireless customer, or just random batch switching of customers?


Every DirecTv customer will eventually be switched over to AT&T. I didn't use AT&T for anything previously and my D* account was switched over back in March or so. Can't say I like anything about it. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I just got switched over myself about a few days ago. You do have to search around the AT&T.com website to find stuff. I can't see my programming I pay for or my protection plan info. Also one client was switched out. It is listed wrong on my account. What bogs my mind is that on their App - you could barely see your account info. Now this ATT.com site is the same bologna. It's like Verizon and one of their plans. You get twenty features but they only tell you of nine of them. The rest - you are on your own and have to figure them out yourself! You can't win against these deep pocket companies.


poppo said:


> Yesterday I got the e-mail stating I now have to use the the AT&T site and when I tried to use the Directv.com site it would no longer let me log in. After I finally got onto the AT&T site it was a nightmare trying to find anything. Apparently they did not port over the old bills so you can't see them. Trying to find your equipment requires going into support and drilling down several levels, and each step made me log in again. I have no idea where you would order a new receiver or DVR and I gave up looking. Not that I needed one, i was just trying to find the things I used to be able to do easily on the Directv site.
> 
> Since the AT&T site encompasses all of their services, you have to do a lot more rooting around to find things directly related to DirecTV. And their whole site is one of the most non-user friendly sites I have ever used.
> 
> So even if you can still log into the DirecTV site now, expect that to change as they continue this transition.


Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

ATT is awful relative to Directtv. I can't even order an additional client w/o a truck roll. Can't change anything online. Calls get transferred three times to do anything.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I found the spot on the AT&T site to rename my devices. Sure wish it actually worked.


----------



## ernstgeo (Nov 27, 2018)

I've had the same problem as you for the last 2 years.

It started when I moved my Directv service and tried to add att internet into the mix. The accounts never fully merged and I haven't been able to access my directv account since.

I've spent hours on the phone with them, chatted in the annoying pop up window, and tried all their stupid suggestions, and had multiple tickets opened to "Look at the problem".

Short answer. They're useless and have no %*#9 idea how to fix the problem. Eventually my credit card will expire and my bills will stop being paid since I can't update any information



WB4CS said:


> Trying to login to Directv.com to make a change on my programming package and watch live TV on my laptop while I get some work done. When I login from the DTV website, it eventually ends up at an AT&T site that says, "We noticed you tried to sign in with your AT&T Access ID and password" and then goes on to recommend clearing cache and trying again. When I do, I just loop back around to the same place. Even trying to watch live TV is now impossible because it just loops me around and around for eternity telling me I'm not signing in correctly. If I go to "My DirecTV" from my AT&T account, it's barely got any info listed except for "Generic Package."
> 
> I'm sure this will mean several calls to Customer Support where "Bob" from India will be glad to assist me. Has anyone else ran into this before? Or is this just part of the new normal thanks to AT&T?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

ernstgeo said:


> I've had the same problem as you for the last 2 years.
> 
> It started when I moved my Directv service and tried to add att internet into the mix. The accounts never fully merged and I haven't been able to access my directv account since.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you are trying to log in at directv.com or att.com? If at att.com you can't use an old user ID. You have to login using the email account assigned to that account as your user ID.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Got an email today from AT&T saying that my AT&T account had been locked and I need to change password to continue. Nothing in the email telling me why? Part of a conversion to a new system, someone hacking AT&T???????? It doesn't look like a scam email but ..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Got an email today from AT&T saying that my AT&T account had been locked and I need to change password to continue. Nothing in the email telling me why? Part of a conversion to a new system, someone hacking AT&T???????? It doesn't look like a scam email but ..


Almost every time I've called the first thing a CSR says is something like, We have to get you set up with a pin number and security questions. I tell them I have done this already and they do some searching and find out I'm telling the truth. Why don't they know? That's a question I want to ask each time I speak to these people, why don't you know what you're doing?

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Sometimes accounts are automatically locked if it reaches a certain number of failed login attempts.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I haven't tried to log on for a while - I also am not sure if a combined account since I have had AT&T wireless, UVERSE and DTV over the last several years.


----------



## cindyg493 (Dec 24, 2020)

Clemsole said:


> I have no problems loging to DIRECTV Official Site | Call to Order 1-800-490-4388


I have tried that too but it doesn't work, keep getting a redirect to att. It should be simple to pay bills but directv does nothing to make it that way nor does att. I will be looking to drop directv and would drop att if it wasn't for my husband wanting it. I have his phone on att and mine with verizon where I get great service.


----------



## cindyg493 (Dec 24, 2020)

WB4CS said:


> I've tried 4 different computing devices, on 3 different networks, on Safari, Chrome, Firefox, and IE, and cleared all cache and cookies on each device. It's an issue on their end as they are transitioning DTV accounts into AT&T accounts.
> Apparently I'm not the only one with this issue: after speaking to 15 different people, i was told to use att.com not directv.com


I can't get anywhere with att as far as paying my Directv bill. It doesn't make any difference. Dish is looking better all the time.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

If it is re-directing you to att.com it means your account has been transitioned from DIRECTV to AT&T. Once that happens you should be able to view/pay your bill from your account there. Once my account was moved to AT&T I could not login with my DIRECTV user name and had to login with the email account associated with my DIRECTV account as the username with the same DIRECTV password.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cindyg493 said:


> I have tried that too but it doesn't work, keep getting a redirect to att.


When I choose the "Sign in to My Account" button it takes me to signin.att.com but the page clearly states that the destination is DIRECTV, not AT&T.


----------

